# δεν ακούω ειδήσεις



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody.

Several years ago, a bohemian rebetiko musician told me the following sentence.
Δεν ακούω ειδήσεις, δεν μου αρέσουν. Είναι όλα ψέματα που δεν έχουν ουσία.

Kind regards
Carlos M.S.


----------



## nickthegreek992

I don't listen to the news (or: I don't watch) the news. It's all lies without essence.


----------



## CarlitosMS

I find "ακούω ειδήσεις" an odd structure, especially if you're watching them on telly.


----------



## nickthegreek992

CarlitosMS said:


> I find "ακούω ειδήσεις" an odd structure, especially if you're watching them on telly.



The influence on this expression is probably twofold:
a. People used to *listen to* the news, as radio was the most prominent medium.
b. It carries an undertone of "listen to" as "believe in" smth.

The expression is fine and understandable even though it sounds dated. My grandma, who is in her nineties, would probably use it.


----------



## CarlitosMS

The guy who told me this is 39 years old and comes from a village in East Attica.


----------



## Perseas

"Ακούω ειδήσεις" is a fixed combination of a verb and a noun, like "πάω σινεμά", "βλέπω τηλεόραση" κ.τ.λ.
However, if it's about the news you watch on TV, you can also say "βλέπω ειδήσεις".

In addition to the answers above by nickthegreek992, "ακούω" also means "to receive an information", similarly to "to hear (about)":
_Did you hear about the earthquake in Japan? - Άκουσες/Έμαθες για το σεισμό στην Ιαπωνία;
Did you hear that Mr. Johnson has died? - Άκουσες/Έμαθες/Πληροφορήθηκες ότι ο κύριος Τζόνσον πέθανε;_


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> "Ακούω ειδήσεις" ... "βλέπω ειδήσεις".


Can you also say "_κοιτάζω_ ειδήσεις" (for _watching_ TV news)?


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Can you also say "_κοιτάζω_ ειδήσεις" (for _watching_ TV news)?


It sounds awkward to me. Not a good choice.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thank you, Perseas.


----------



## dmtrs

"Ακούω ειδήσεις", "βλέπω ειδήσεις", as stated above, are the usual phrases. "Παρακολουθώ (τις) ειδήσεις" is another option (especially for TV), third in frequency, I believe.


----------



## διαφορετικός

dmtrs said:


> "Παρακολουθώ (τις) ειδήσεις"


Thank you.
I see, "παρακολουθώ" is another (maybe more appropriate than "κοιτάζω") translation of "to watch".


----------



## Παντελής

CarlitosMS said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Several years ago, a bohemian rebetiko musician told me the following sentence.
> Δεν ακούω ειδήσεις, δεν μου αρέσουν. Είναι όλα ψέματα που δεν έχουν ουσία.
> 
> Kind regards
> Carlos M.S.


Ειδήσεις (news) are audible, what we see on the tv screen are pictures


----------



## Παντελής

διαφορετικός said:


> Thank you.
> I see, "παρακολουθώ" is another (maybe more appropriate than "κοιτάζω") translation of "to watch".


Εγώ, παρακολουθώ τη γάτα μου.....
παρακολουθώ means either watching or, following on foot


----------

